# Taliban surrender in Khandahar



## pbfoot (Aug 17, 2006)

100's of taliban are massing while negotiations procceed for their surrender ?
TheStar.com - Canadians involved in talks with Taliban


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2006)

Double hmmmm...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 17, 2006)

apparently the civilians have been evacuated and they are surrounded 1500 hundred of them 
CBC News: Canadian soldiers, Taliban negotiate ending standoff


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 19, 2006)

Its all a stall


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

No sh*t.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2006)

Whatever....

Kill all the Taliban!


----------

